# Who makes the best ATV?



## Rooster Man (Jan 27, 2006)

*Who makes the best ATV?*​
Honda2246.81%Polaris919.15%Arctic Cat919.15%Other714.89%


----------



## Rooster Man (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm looking for a utility ATV that I can use for hunting, pushing snow, trail riding etc. Nothing extremely strenous. I'm not going to bury it in a mud hole or do any rock climbing. I've been doing some reading, but it seems impossible to make a decision without actually riding one. I've heard that the Artic Cat's are a little light and, because of that, the ride isn't as good as a Polaris. I've also heard that Honda makes a better machine than both, but you'll notice it in the pocketbook. Any advice? Also, what size machine would you recommend?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm a Polaris guy. Super ride and more features than any other manufacturer out there. I have an 06 500 ho and love it.


----------



## Rooster Man (Jan 27, 2006)

Its funny that you say that, as that is the exact unit I was looking at. When do the new models come out each year? Not sure when the best time of year to buy is, but I would think there are some holdovers when the new ones come out. Not sure how much you would save though.

Thanks


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am interested in this also. I am thinking about the utility type, like the Polaris Ranger, Yamaha Rhino and others like it. I would be interested to know what people think about them. I have driven many of them, and although I like the Artic Cat, you can not unlock the rear differentials. This means it will tear heck out of my lawn when I use it to spray dandelions. I want a cab, heater, and snow blade. That just about limits me to the Polaris, doesn't it?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I like Polaris. We own two Magnum 330's, which are a little underpowered but they pull big trailers and push snow alright. A few of my friends have Sportsmans, older('02) and newer('05) and they are good machines. Sure, things have broke on them. But the abuse they have taken is incredible. When I am ready to buy one, it will definately be a Sportsman 500-EFI.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I heard rumor that Artic Cat and John Deere are teaming to build something similar to the Polaris Ranger.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Other- Im a Yamaha guy, i bought a yamaha rhino 660 3 years ago and it started up everytime i went to use it, never had to take it to the shop the only thing was since mine was an older model the gas cap leaked but they made a fix for that, they sent me a gascap via mail but im thinking they put it on the newer models. I road this thing up the mountains of west virginia in snow, and rain, it never flipped or stalled out, and i have yet to ever get stuck in it.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

If you've never been stuck, you haven't tried hard enough. :lol: All it takes is getting hung up on the frame. Ground clearance is important, and I believe Polaris has some of the best ground clearance around.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

The ground clearance with the yamaha rhino is 12 inches polaris ranger is 10 not that big of a difference and the yamaha rhinos top speed is 55 mph and the towing capicity is 1,212 Lbs, the polaris ranger top speed is 40 mph and its towing capicity 750 lbs, big difference there and also i wasnt quite surprised with the rangers acceleration, i rode my buddys up in georgia and it was taking like 5 minutes to get to the top speed, my rhino takes about 2 seconds. Dont get me wrong polaris is a good machine but if i had a choice between the 2, id go yamaha rhino


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

> the yamaha rhinos top speed is 55 mph


That depends on the chip you get that keeps the top speed at 55 but if you get the upgrade you can go 70. Ask honkbuster3 about it he got his up to 66.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Rhinos are great machines, As is the Ranger, just different machines for different users The Rhinos top speed from the factory is 41 mph,
nearly identical to the top speed of the Polaris Ranger. 
John, I think you are off on you capacities, 
Polaris ranger tows up to 1500 pounds. Rhino 1212 (like you said)
The big difference is in payload capacities the Ranger 1000 pounds, Rhino 400.
What kind of chip are you guys running in these machines??


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Roosterman, The 06's came out in late fall. There might be some deals on 05's out there, but most dealers I've talked to are getting low on 05's. 
The programs are pretty good on the 06's right now.
Margins are very slim on ATV's so the difference between a 05 and 06 is not a huge amount.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

I went with the yamaha grizzly 660. Looked at alot of machines but for what i needed it for it was the best fit and the ride is very nice on it as well. My dad has a 05 polaris 500 HO not a bad machine but not even close to as comfortable as the yamaha. One of the things that i really liked about it is the weight was something like 150lbs lighter than the 700 polaris, couldn't believe that, it shows to because that grizz will walk all over a 700. So what is best? I would say whichever one you have.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a 2001 Yamaha Griz 600 and got about 3500 miles on it in some really rough riding. Replaced brakes 2 times and tires once (MUD LITES), change oil about every 150 miles. above pictures would be the EZ mud holes we go through on our Moose hunts. 
I'll go with Yamaha!!


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Maple lake duckslayer, your pics show exactly the kind of moronic behavior that has forced public agencies to restrict where you can ride . I hope that this was private land because if it was not than you are part of a huge problem and your privledges will be severly resticted as they should be. These machines have become a blight on the landscape and it is shameful what the majority of these jerks use the machine for i.e tearing up roads ,wetlands,ditchs,etc.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

These are public off-road use trails, and this is what they are made for. We talked to the DNR and Forest Service, and they don't care as long as they don't have signs posted stating that they are repairing a road and want motor vehicles to stay off. In no way are these wetlands, ditches, or areas that should not be riden on. You can see the places people leave the MARKED TRAILS, which we stay on at all times. If you have read any of my other posts, you would see the respect I have for the outdoors, and would not jeopardize that in any way. All of our riding is on MARKED TRAILS.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Its really been bugging me that someone accused me of doing something illegal and can't respect the pictures I posted. Pictures are removed. Sorry, just tried showing some friends having a good time legally.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I have one buddy who owns a Rhino and another who owns a Ranger. We have gone on countless rides. In every situation the Rhino flat out dominates the Ranger. No Comparison. The Ranger owner willingly admits that if could get rid of his Ranger without losing his shorts, he would get a Rhino. :wink:


----------



## walleyesandwings (Sep 12, 2005)

IMHO....Bombarier has a new one....800 HO....it is awesome. Moritz Sport and Marine has one in their store with tracks on it. It is awesome. Big price tag though. It would be ideal for the spring in the mud.


----------



## Rooster Man (Jan 27, 2006)

Maple Lake Duck Slayer,

Thanks for the pictures. I did appreciate them.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Do yourself a favor, no matter what brand you go with get a manual transmission(auto clutch, foot shift), or at the very least push button shift. These are the only way to go if you are planning on working(pushing snow, pulling trailers). It is also nice to be able to lock her into first and leave it there when the going gets rough. They also have execellant engine breaking.


----------



## knoppers (Jan 29, 2006)

like snowmobiles, there is almost no bad machine out there, they all are good. tires are the one of the biggest factors. I have a 2002 grizz 660 and the stock tires were worthless in snow. I bought some itp 589's and the grip of these tires pull through snow easy. again who makes the ATV means nothing, as long as you can get traction, plus enough power also helps. I would buy nothing less than 500cc.


----------



## hittemup (Jan 9, 2006)

I thought I should give Arctic Cat a little love in here. In the last few years cat has made some really good four-wheelers. The 650 with the Kawasaki V-twin in it is a real powerful machine, from a dead stop you can pull the front end off the ground pretty good, not bad for a 750 pound machine. They also have the most ground clearance of any brand, the ATV's and the UTV, the Prowler. Within a couple months their also coming out with a 700 EFI, thats right, the first EFI Arctic Cat ATV. The waranty Cat offers is also nothing to complain about, 2 to 3 years depending on the model.

Just my thoughts though, I know everyone has their own brand preference.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I have an 05 Yamaha 660 Grizzly, 68 mph top end, which is too fast for an old fart like me. I have pulled loaded anhydrous ammonia tanks with this machine that weigh over 10,000 lbs., not down the road of course but from the loading stand to the parking spot. It has a great ride over rough terrain and is really comfortable especially if you are a taller person. I put a Cobra windshield on it last fall and have had a blast riding it this winter. I paid $ 400 extra for the camo print and for looks alone I think it's worth it.


----------

